# What's your greatest fear?



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> Her fear was implemented by those setting up our camps here in the use... this is from
> 
> The Chicago Tribune
> 
> ...


I think you meant to post that in another thread, that has nothing to do with Snails fear.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

snail said:


> For instance, if I were in a torture camp, and if I was impregnated by force, but was allowed to keep the child,.....


hmm... sounds directly related. Halburton camps where they tortured and turned women into sex slaves...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> hmm... sounds directly related. Halburton camps where they tortured and turned women into sex slaves...


ok and assuming it is you felt it necessary to make her realize that fear is a reality so she can dwell on it more?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in a piss ass mood and i should probably go drink some pills and Vodka, but I'm on here instead...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I already knew about that. It's okay, TreeBob. Pianopraze is being realistic, and it probably is related, in some way.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I'm in a piss ass mood and i should probably go drink some pills and Vodka, but I'm on here instead...


The store I normally by the vodka at was closed... so I had to goto Kroger.. thought I'd get some wine and cheese...

They were overpriced on the cheese and didn't have any wine so I got bear and burritos instead...:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Being I've already admitted to my two greatest fears I'll repost. Losing my freedom & losing my uniqueness. The second one is already a failure being my brain says "Everyone is unique thus you're not that unique".


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Greatest fear? As if to put a numeric value to an intangible.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Did I say my fear? 

For me it is dying and not having anyone that loves me. I am not talking friends and family. I mean a partner. It is a special feeling that you get from someone you are intimate with. During my depression a couple months back I started thinking about this on the bus one night and it scared the shit out of me. I never felt so empty, alone or sacred before. 

Other than that i am a rock!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah. I've cried about that a lot over the years, and felt miserable over the thought of probably dying mateless. Are you sure you're an ESTP?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

snail said:


> Yeah. I've cried about that a lot over the years, and felt miserable over the thought of probably dying mateless. Are you sure you're an ESTP?


Well in enneagram I was told that makes me Sx variant? Yes I am sure. I think I am just an ESTP that figured out what emotions were.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Having no one, be that family, friends, or boyfriend.
I could cope with at least one person.
Or death.
Out of silliness aliens.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Out of silliness aliens.


... yeah, when they just look you with those big dark eyes... it just sorta creeps you out, doesn't it...

... and are they just freaks sitting there invisible watching you or what?













*removing tongue from cheek*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> ... yeah, when they just look you with those big dark eyes... it just sorta creeps you out, doesn't it...
> 
> ... and are they just freaks sitting there invisible watching you or what?
> 
> ...


I'm crying now from your lack of sympathy. ;p


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I am absolutely terrified of being in a situation I have little to no control over. Middle of an ocean? Rollercoaster? Argument with parents? I just hate the feeling of not being able to do anything to save myself from it, feeling helpless is absoultey the worst. 

On the other hand, I am okay with "common fears" such as the dark, clowns, spiders, etc.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I'm crying now from your lack of sympathy. ;p


*hugz*

Just enjoying your humor


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Arioche said:


> I am absolutely terrified of being in a situation I have little to no control over. Middle of an ocean? Rollercoaster? Argument with parents? I just hate the feeling of not being able to do anything to save myself from it, feeling helpless is absoultey the worst.
> 
> On the other hand, I am okay with "common fears" such as the dark, clowns, spiders, etc.


Arioche, did you make a post in the intro forum? If not welcome!


Hajimemasite. Dozo yoroshiku onegaishimasu.

Nihonjin desu ka?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Being rejected or abused by others after revealing my most sensitive, vulnerable feelings to them.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome pianopraze! Hai, nihonjin desu! Although it's getting a bit rusty around the edges. xD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

When I was little, I used to have a strong phobia of needles, but nowadays I seem to be much calmer around needles, although I still don't like it when pins and other shapr objects of a similar nature are left lying around waiting to stab my feet.

I don't know what I fear the most right now. I don't tend to get scared easily, although I suppose if I had to name a fear, it would dying too young, before I had a chance to do what I want to do in life.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

unwrittenschism said:


> one example of a case study:Inside UVA
> 0.o trippyy


Personally, I think it's a fascinating subject-- but is it really that persons soul? Is there even such thing as a soul? We all have instinct-- is that remnants of someone's pasts/experiences or is it really another person. Either way, even if it is a reincarnation of that persons soul it can't possibly be the same exact person. Simply because they are in a different environment with different experiences-- regardless of how similar.
And either way, it defeats part of what my fear of death really is-- how much of a chance do you have to be reincarnated at the same time and place as your loved ones?



knght990 said:


> Your pretty kooky.


 Thanks! XD


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

*Your Biggest Fear*

What is your worst fear in life?

Mine would have to be Lost alone under ground. that shit gives me nightmares, i seen this shit on discovery channel once a guy got stuck between some rocks while spelunking. eeewwwww shit creeps me out.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this thread has been done before:
http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/4179-whats-your-greatest-fear.html


Your greatest fear is terrifying, though. :mellow:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Agreed. We watched that during the "overcoming obstacles" unit of English class, and then the guys around me were teasing me about having to look away when the camera focused on that one dude's crushed and swollen leg. *cringe* I would love to rappel regardless though.

My worst fear is that I'll never belong or have a purpose anywhere.

And this is somewhat along the same lines of the previous, but I also secretly fear that my friends will get popular and leave me, and then I'll be all alone. It has happened with quite a few of them, unfortunately.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

My biggest fear is being tool old to do what I want to do and facing the limitations of being elderly. I think that when I get close to that point, I will go get lost on a mountain if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting stuck/trapped in a lair filled with giant spiders


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know exactly what my greatest FEAR is... but I do have a list of candidates.

Never finding the one i'll spend the rest of my life with.
Being evil.
Addiction.
Getting sent to hell for my afterlife.
Black widow spiders.
Falling.
Losing myself.
Harsh rejection.
Losing my memories.
Not having a place to live or any financial stability
Kicking the bucket and not have a single person who even knows I died, let alone cares.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Abandonment..... Being alone isn't so bad. Having something and loosing it, being tormented by the memory of what you lost that's bad.


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

losing purpose


----------



## Menomore (Oct 23, 2009)

Being alone.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Abandonment is also my greatest fear. Being alone is up there for me, I hate being alone and it makes me severely depressed, but like witty said, having someone and then losing them is torture. Plagues your mind, perhaps eternally. I still have horrible thoughts about the relationships with friends and lovers that I've fucked over somehow.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

That I'm really in hell.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Being alone.... o.o

Other than that, not a whole lot of fears roud:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

-Losing someone I love
-Rejection
-Scary Movies


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

That my mother dies.
Rejection/abandonment
To be laughed at or lied to.


----------



## CreativeDreams (Oct 18, 2009)

This may sound stupid (but then again, I have not read the other replies)

My biggest fear is not being able to look back at the end of my life and say: "I" DID THIS!
That and dying without a cause, but that is even harder to explain.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> That I'm really in hell.



Really? Then there'd be chance for it to get a whole lot better? Well...depending on your beliefe system...

Being alone.


----------



## ThatSteveDude (Sep 10, 2009)

Rejection.
Loss of friend/family member.
My perseverance and dedication never paying off.

That kind of stuff.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not having a great mark on the history of the world.
Death of a family member.
Rejection.
Being used, lied to, and manipulated.


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

Rejection is the biggest one.

That now that I've found relationship happiness, something will happen to Mike. :crying: Probably based on past trauma.

Because on some level I fear there's this cosmic script written in stone that says I'm not allowed to stay happy for too long at a time, and once I reach my quota, something has to crash. I've been happy for 2 1/2 years now and I still find myself waiting for the other shoe to drop. It's a crazy-making thought that I wish would go away.

And, I don't know which I fear more. Being so much the center of attention that I feel like I'm under a microscope, or being so ignored I start to think I'm invisible.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I would hate to have surgery performed on me without anesthesia, or have to anesthesia wear off in the middle of surgery so that I'm conscious and aware of what's happening. 
The latter is actually more frightening than the former because at least I can anticipate the pain and mentally prepare myself for it, while the latter just takes you by surprise, so you have to deal with the physical pain along with the added psychological trauma of that surprise.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Uurgh, that surgery talk reminds me how terrified I am of lobotomies. Even the word said out loud freaks me out. *shudder*
Just the thought of a blunt instrument going through your... tear duct? and......


But my biggest fear would be to get an incurable illness or die before I achieve anything of note/make any sort of difference.


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

Pain. That's all I've ever been afraid of. If I could have pain excluded from everything I'd be fine. Hit by a bus won't care. Childbirth broken heart. I'd actually leave the house without reminding myself people are not trying to willfuly hurt me by brushing past me (something that happens when I dwell on it) and getting stepped on or just plain shoved aside. I used to think it ws because I was small but now i'm thinking it's just my fear of pain that get me to focus on it and put myself in those situations. Down to pain booo. Hello blissful ignorance of discomfort.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Dying having never found someone/given life to someone who I can give my everything to. 

Leaving the world behind 'worse' than when I entered it. 

Giving up completely on the world.

Losing my mind and thus losing the capacity to help other people and rely on myself.

Not living a true life.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

My biggest fear: Living life alone


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

... and becoming my parents


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Commitment and intimacy ..they are also my biggest desires.. go figure..


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Dying alone.. and no one noticing my achievements, and one knowing me for me.. and who I really am.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Being notorious for something terrible I've done. I haven't done anything notorious-worthy, but I don't want to be hated by everybody. That scares me more than being alone forever.


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

My biggest rational fears? Oxymorons for 800? Organized religion and extreme idealism.

My biggest irrational fear is of deep dark water and having to swim in it. *shudder* I used to be fearful of heights, but after watching George Carlin I've come to the conclusion that I'm not actually scared of heights, but rather scared of falling from heights.


----------



## MasterDood (Oct 23, 2008)

dying alone, drowning and dark water (I am about to change this and go get scuba certified because this is a dumb fear). I used to be afraid of heights too-flying rather. I am afraid of some of the weirdest things like cuts near my hands and wrists.

I have a love/hate relationship with my amygdala..


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I don't wanna fucking die at all ever.

I don't really plan on it.

But holy shit I'd be so pissed if it happened in like a car accident or something.

So pissed.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Becoming a failure. Not living up to my and everyone else's expectations for myself.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I don't wanna fucking die at all ever.
> 
> I don't really plan on it.
> 
> ...


 
Out of curiousity, what specific aspect of dying in a car accident pisses you off? (The pain, unexpectedness, etc.)


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

being alone


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm terrified of being unnecessary. i can be alone. i can deal with heights. but being a useless breathing thing that just simply....exists terrifies me. i just want to be somewhat beneficial to one thing in the world, outside of myself. even if it's a cat or something.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

My greatest fear/the worst thing that I could do.. would to not be myself. So I guess if I were to become something I always hated, something I always thought low of.. Would be terrible. And dying alone of course, not having anyone show up at my funeral.. and not being valued or being useful.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know, I think that some of the worst happened and I'm feeling so lost that don't really know what are my greatest fears now. 

About your fears, your greatest fears, I see that a lot of *I* people is afraid to not be useful or valued, or being alone, or about "what the others would say"... It really makes me feel confussed...


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Losing anyone close to me...


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> It's my belief that you can't really be wrong with those kinds of beliefs, because being right or wrong really isn't the point of them.


 
That is the devil, trying to make you doubt it. If you weren't saved, he would give you those thoughts..

Just believe in Jesus as your personal savior. God knows you are not perfect, no one is. He understand all our stroggles. Just leave everything you can't controle, to God.


----------



## Choekaas (Nov 7, 2009)

I've written down every single dream I've dreamt (and remembered) since 2005 to find more about myself. The things that tend to be nightmares are:

Drowning

I don't know how to swim at all, so dreams where I fall into water by myself, in a bus, or car are frequent. It's also pretty obvious since I don't know how to swim.

I'm also afraid of losing people close by and I also have some very small other fears. But drowning and fear of water is the biggest one.


----------



## AngelKnife (Oct 26, 2009)

*Title*

I am afraid to know too much. Not in the acedemic sense but in the way that people tell me something i don't want ot hear.

What's worse is i'm afraid of being afraid of this. It worries me every day.

I guess in the end I just fear the fear itself.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Extroverts. When I see those curious, happy, roving eyes, I run like hell.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Rourk said:


> Extroverts. When I see those curious, happy, roving eyes, I run like hell.


Your definition of extraversion is very narrow.

Let's see:

Not only extraverts are curious.
Not only extraverts are happy.
Not only extraverts have eyes.
Not only the eyes of extraverts move.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm afraid of missing the meaning of life or discovering it too lately.

Is it to acquire:


love
wealth
happiness
wisdom
world peace
fame
longevity
Is it to realize that all of these are futile as death is inevitable or to attempt to further the lives of my successors after this realization?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Honestly, my greatest fear is that I'm not gonna do the things I want to in life...that's why Im pushing myself right now


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

My biggest fear is that life is meaningless. Birth followed by an indeterminate number of years of existence followed by death. All the pain and suffering of existence amounts to nothing. Right and wrong are merely points of view. Everything is permissible. I fight with that a lot. On my good days I feel like an absudist, a nihilist on the bad ones.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

valentine said:


> My biggest fear is that life is meaningless. Birth followed by an indeterminate number of years of existence followed by death. All the pain and suffering of existence amounts to nothing. Right and wrong are merely points of view. Everything is permissible. I fight with that a lot. On my good days I feel like an absudist, a nihilist on the bad ones.


Absurdism.

I really relate to this philosophy. Thanks for putting a word to it!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Heights.

Also, an accidental death. Something retarded like a car accident or something.

But otherwise I mostly feel like I'm good.


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

I "fear" that I don't know what I fear of.
I had many dreams with possible fears (heights, deaths, being smashed by a building, killed with a gun, fear of spiders, snakes, of being rejected etc.) but because I am usually lucid in my dreams I confronted them there, and faded away as soon as I woke up.


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

*Fear*

Mentally wasting away from Alzheimer's Disease!

Id rather be set ablaze and burn to death feeling and understanding every last second.

Vorpalsun


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

*One idea*



Saboteur said:


> I'm afraid of missing the meaning of life or discovering it too lately.
> 
> Is it to acquire:
> 
> ...


Perhaps start by Switching your word "Acquire" with "Emit".


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Vorpalsun said:


> Perhaps start by Switching your word "Acquire" with "Emit".


One can't give what one doesn't possess.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

A finite lifespan that prohibits me knowing everything that I want to know.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

To end up like anyone in my family over the age of 30/


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

People in general, and anything else that I don't understand.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Self imploding into a waste of nothingness.
Being a complete failure at life completely, with no one who even recognize me or even see me or greet me essentially being completely alone in society.
Not having a meager positive influence on the world.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> Self imploding into a waste of nothingness.
> Being a complete failure at life completely, with no one who even recognize me or even see me or greet me essentially being completely alone in society.
> Not having a meager positive influence on the world.


You extrovert, you!


----------



## Head in the Clouds (Mar 21, 2010)

Being alone the rest of my life- Sure, I like solitude every now and then, but it would be really depressing having noone. What would be the point then?

Rejection/ saying something stupid- this is why I don't talk to many new people... either I think I'll get completely blown off or I'll say something that makes me sound like an idiot. I'm extremely sensitive.

Death to loved ones- obvious

Death by buried alive- pretty typical


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

_Something happening to my brother in Iraq before we have a chance at a good relationship..._


----------

